# Swedish: Info går nog att få tag i



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this sentence:
Jag har dessvärre inga uppgifter. Info går nog att få tag i.

Greetings
Carlos M.S.


----------



## MattiasNYC

I think you're supposed to try yourself before others give you help. Some moderators don't like it when people just translate for others.


----------



## CarlitosMS

It was the context of the sentence.


----------



## MattiasNYC

What I meant was that you should try to translate it yourself and tell to us what you think it means, and then we'll correct it.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Translation: Unfortunately, I haven't got any data. The info goes enough to find.
Sorry, my Swedish is not very good, so it was a trial.


----------



## Swedish Anna

Hejsan!
The problem with your translation (from Google translate?) is how  _nog _is translated. _Nog_ means both "enough" and "probably"/ "no doubt"/ "certainly".
So a more correct translation would be:
_Unfortunately I have no information.  There is probably some info./ I'm sure you can find some info._


----------



## CarlitosMS

Swedish Anna said:


> Hejsan!
> The problem with your translation (from Google translate?) is how  _nog _is translated. _Nog_ means both "enough" and "probably"/ "no doubt"/ "certainly".
> So a more correct translation would be:
> _Unfortunately I have no information.  There is probably some info./ I'm sure you can find some info._


I translated it literally.


----------



## MattiasNYC

Ok, I'm not making myself clear I think.

What I meant was that if you translated something into Swedish, then it would help if we got the original text to compare with. But even if you didn't give us the original text in the original language, it would be good if you used your own words to tell us what you think it means. Right now you're just asking us to spoon-feed you the answer, which some moderators here don't like. You're supposed to make an effort yourself first. Since you don't want to do that apparently I'll just answer;

I agree with Anna, "nog" can be translated in different ways. When she writes "enough" it means "sufficient (amount of)" btw. But in this case her translation back to English (which you should have attempted) is what I also would have written; "_I'm sure you can find some info."_


----------



## DerFrosch

MattiasNYC said:


> But in this case her translation back to English (which you should have attempted) is what I also would have written; "_I'm sure you can find some info."_


Maybe I'm nitpicking here, but to my mind, "_nog_" does not express the same degree of certainty as "I'm sure...". I think "_You *should be able to* find some info_" would be a more accurate translation.


----------



## MattiasNYC

I think we disagree on that. "I'm sure" can be fairly 'vague' and less certain than the word "sure" implies by itself. I think "I'm sure" captures the gist fine if not emphasized, and if we wanted to nit-pick then "you should be able to" should be translated into "du borde kunna hitta" or whatever....


----------

